# Intel H55 Express Chipset and Xorg



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am wondering if FreeBSD is compatible with an *Intel DH55TC* board and if I am going to be able to run Xorg on it.

I have been trying to install *FreeBSD amd64 8.1-RELEASE* on an Intel 55TC with 8GB ram and an Intel Dual Core G6950. I don't think the processor is any problem but I am dubious about the viability of the onboard video.

When I do an *Xorg -configure*, I end up with the same file I had to begin with. In fluxbox, the windows move in uncontrollable ways but it is almost functional otherwise. After I did a complete reinstall and upgrade of FreeBSD I also don't have a mouse in Fluxbox, although it works otherwise.

It seems that most configuration is on the /home partition so I am not sure that a reinstall makes much difference. Does a reinstall and upgrade of FreeBSD result in a change in the Xorg installation?

PS: Sorry about any typos or errors, the forum is booting me off and I have to post this in a hurry while I can.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> It seems that most configuration is on the /home partition so I am not sure that a reinstall makes much difference. Does a reinstall and upgrade of FreeBSD result in a change in the Xorg installation?



xorg is an application, and reinstalling or upgrading the OS doesn't change applications that have already been installed.  Application data is normally in /usr/local/, with config files usually in /usr/local/etc/.

A frustrating look at the Intel website only told me that board has "integrated graphics".  Newer Intel graphics may not work with the existing intel xorg driver, and many are forced to use the vesa driver.  It should be possible to disable the onboard video and add a supported PCIe video card from ATI or nVidia.

Mouse and keyboard support should be the same as usual.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks wblock. Now I understand about Xorg. I didn't realize it was an application as well. It makes sense now that I think about it.

Also thanks for checking on compatibility. I was unable to get a definitive answer myself. When I bought this board I had wrongly assumed that Intel was well supported since they are so common.

The vesa driver is not good in this case, otherwise I'm not fussy about video. I was thinking about adding a discrete video card and since you mention ATI and nVidea, I will check those out. Less expensive and Xorg compatible would be my main criteria. In the meanwhile, until I get a card, I will see about getting the mouse working again.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 4, 2010)

A new Radeon HD 4350 (512MB) arrived today. I popped it in and typed 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure
```
 whereupon a new Xorg.conf file with new and extensive parameters was written. Now I can see how the command is really supposed to work. I'm posting this to confirm that the fix for an Intel DH55TC board is indeed to get a video card. Also, this one is under $40 and works well.


----------

